# sustantivo  de compartir , compartición



## vmtnezgil

sería compartición?

p.e. se puede decir compartición de fotos?

gracias


----------



## femmejolie

Compartición no existe.
Creo que es compartimento (de un tren , edificio, etc). Me suena mejor "reparto" de fotos.


----------



## heidita

Compartimento viene del verbo _compartimentar_.

La verdad es que no se me ocurre ningún sustantivo adecuado. 

*división, reparto, distribución* pueden servir


----------



## Bocha

otra alternativa:

*intercambio

*también se puede sustantivar el infinitivo *el compartir*


----------



## suso26

Hola, tengo una duda acerca de la palabra compartir. 
¿Cual es el sustantivo que corresponde al verbo Compartir?
Ej. Si para vivir es vida, y para abrazar es abrazo, para compartir es.. ¿Compartición?. jejeje 

Espero me puedan ayudar..

Christian


----------



## drei_lengua

suso26 said:


> Hola, tengo una duda acerca de la palabra compartir.
> ¿Cual es el sustantivo que corresponde al verbo Compartir?
> Ej. Si para vivir es vida, y para abrazar es abrazo, para compartir es.. ¿Compartición?. jejeje
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar..
> 
> Christian


 
Hola Suso26,
Yo creo que es "compartimento". Quizás sea "el compartir" también.  Veremos que piensen los demás.

Drei


----------



## yserien

Yo diría "lo que se comparte" antes que "compartimento" que huele a casa, tren....A ver si la RAE lo aprueba.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Pues... no: compartición no existe.

Compartimento es, efectivamente, como apunta yserien, una parte de un espacio que ha sido dividido (tren, oficina, casa...).

Así que, tal vez lo más aproximado es alguno de éstos, según el contexto:

- Partición
- Participación
- División
- Reparto
- Distribución

Aunque, realmente, también se puede sustantivar como *"el (hecho de) compartir no es nada nuevo".*

Salud!


----------



## luyansan

Parece que "compartir" no tiene sustantivo de aquellos de "acción y efecto de". 

Puestos a elegir, yo me quedo con la sustantivación por medio del artículo determinado "el" o con la estructura "el hecho de" y así descartamos significados aproximados de otros verbos, pero que no son intercambiables en todos los contextos.


----------



## ampurdan

He unido dos hilos recientes que, como ha advertido Lunyansan, tratan sobre el mismo tema.


----------



## suso26

Gracias a todos


----------



## MariaTriana

Perdonen la pregunta tan bobita que voy a hacer, pero hoy tengo la mente un poco espesa: ¿cómo se llama en español a la acción de compartir?
Ahora mismo sólo se me ocurre "_compartición_ de opiniones", o "_compartimiento_ de sentimientos", pero me suena absurdo, aparte de que el diccionario de la RAE no admite estos dos términos.
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fernita

*El compartir* las opiniones ...

*El compartir* los sentimientos...

Creo que es así.

Saludos 

Otra opción sería:

*El intercambio *de opiniones ... pero no creo que sea lo que tú buscas.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola MaríaTriana:

Me inclino por "*participación*"

*Participar:*

*3. *intr. Compartir, tener las mismas opiniones, ideas, etc., que otra persona. _Participa de sus pareceres._

*Participación:*

*1. *f. Acción y efecto de participar.

En finanzas, por ejemplo, aunque suene un tanto mundano,  cuando se habla de "compartir las utilidades" se dice "participación en las utilidades".

Sin embargo esperá a ver qué dicen los demás foristas.

Saludos,


----------



## sicoticosandro

si...es intercambio de opiniones definitivamente. como asertivamnete dijo fernita.

Ahora intercambio de sentimientos suena un poco mercantil, no?

tienes que cambiar el orden de la frase para que suene bien...
-Los sentimientos compartidos. los sentimeintos recíprocos
lo que sería similar a el c_ompartimiento de sentimientos_


----------



## Jellby

Por ahora creo que no existe palabra, al menos derivada de "compartir". Supongo que en algún momento se acabará aceptando "compartición", igual que se ha aceptado "compleción" (de "completo").


----------



## MariaTriana

Las palabras propuestas hasta ahora me parecen muy bien y me han gustado. De todas formas, si alguien tuviera alguna sugerencia más, quedaría muy agradecida


----------



## Pepe Tapia

Es una muy buena pregunta. Yo soy profesor de ciencias y me encuentro en ese dilema a menudo. Cuando fui alumno aprendí que un enlace covalente es "una compartición de electrones". Fue chocante escuchar eso, pero muchos otros profesores también me lo repitieron, al parecer existe un círculo vicioso en la teoría atómica que hace que uno repita lo que escuchó antes aunque esté mal dicho.
Supongo que debería existir una palabra que al buscarla en el diccionario diga "acción y efecto de compartir". Yo no la he encontrado.
Saludos.


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Esta es una respuesta de la RAE:
La formación de compartición es, desde el punto de vista morfológico, impecable, ya que es un sustantivo que expresa la acción y el efecto de lo que designa el verbo del que proviene (compartir). A pesar de ello, solo algún diccionario muy moderno la recoge (como es el caso del Gran diccionario de uso del español actual, SGEL 2001) y no ha sido en ninguna época un término con vitalidad en nuestro idioma. 

    En nuestro banco de datos históricos, lo documentamos en dos obras del siglo XVI (una de ellas una traducción del francés), en las que equivale a 'distribución, reparto'. Ya en el siglo XIX volvemos a encontrarla en varias obras sobre arte y arquitectura en las que equivale unas veces a 'distribución' (Bécquer), otras veces a 'compartimento, parte' (Piferrer). Solo en una novela peruana de 1860 aparece con el sentido de 'acción y efecto de compartir'.

    En la actualidad, su empleo se ha revitalizado a partir de su uso en textos científicos (compartición de electrones) o relacionados con la informática (compartición de archivos), por influjo del inglés (compartition); en nuestro banco de datos sincrónicos se refleja esta situación y puede verse que no ha pasado a la lengua culta literaria. En general, en la gran mayoría de los contextos en que aparece podrían emplearse y, de hecho, así ocurre en la lengua cuidada, otras expresiones como uso compartido, hecho de compartir o posibilidad de compartir, según los casos.
Reciba un cordial saludo.
----
Departamento de Español al día
RAE


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mi aportación:

Igualdad de opiniones
Coincidencia de opiniones
Afinidad de opiniones...


----------



## rosicler

Mis sugerencias:
Compartir las opiniones=Opinar igual que la otra persona. Ellos opinan igual.
Compartir los sentimientos= Sentir lo mismo que la otra persona. Ella siente lo mismo que él.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

O sea que compartición sí se puede usar...


----------



## rosicler

ToñoTorreón said:


> O sea que compartición sí se puede usar...


No, Toño, compartición está mal dicho. Sería compartir.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Rosicler, si ves el post 9 de Ube, verás lo que dice la RAE al respecto: La formación de compartición es, desde el punto de vista morfológico, impecable, ya que es un sustantivo que expresa la acción y el efecto de lo que designa el verbo del que proviene (compartir).


----------



## totor

Éste es un problema con el que habitualmente tropiezo en mi trabajo.

El francés tiene un término impecable y que no presenta ningún tipo de dudas: *le partage* (si nadie se enoja porque incluyo un término en otra lengua en este foro).

Por lo general me inclino por los aportados por Fernita o Ayutuxte: *el compartir* o *participación*.


----------



## rosicler

ToñoTorreón said:


> Rosicler, si ves el post 9 de Ube, verás lo que dice la RAE al respecto: La formación de compartición es, desde el punto de vista morfológico, impecable, ya que es un sustantivo que expresa la acción y el efecto de lo que designa el verbo del que proviene (compartir).


Por lo que leo en el post 9, se aceptaría su uso en términos científicos o relacionados con la informática; pero lo que preguntó en primer lugar MariaTriana, era con respecto a compartir los sentimientos y las opiniones. Por tal motivo, sigo pensando que no es correcto el uso de compartición con respecto a estos términos.
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Rosicler, si lees el primer párrafo: 

La formación de compartición es, desde el punto de vista morfológico, impecable, ya que es un sustantivo que expresa la acción y el efecto de lo que designa el verbo del que proviene (compartir). A pesar de ello, solo algún diccionario muy moderno la recoge (como es el caso del Gran diccionario de uso del español actual, SGEL 2001) y no ha sido en ninguna época un término con vitalidad en nuestro idioma. 

Después explica que últimamente se usa mucho en los campos científicos e informáticos.


----------



## rosicler

Bueno, no pretendo discutir contigo Toño. Tú habías preguntado si estaba bien entonces decir compartición, pues al parecer no estabas muy seguro. Yo, personalmente, no la usaría, y menos al traducir, donde me tengo que sujetar a patrones y normas establecidas por las Editoriales para las que trabajo.
Buena suerte.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Víctor Pérez said:


> Mi aportación:
> 
> Igualdad de opiniones
> Coincidencia de opiniones
> Afinidad de opiniones...



Quiero insistir en mis anteriores propuestas aportando algunos datos del popular y sabio Google:

igualdad de opiniones: 26.700
coincidencia de opiniones: 737 
afinidad de opiniones: 768

(compartición de opiniones: 8)


igualdad de sentimientos: 8.920
coincidencia de sentimientos: 1.560
afinidad de sentimientos: 856

(compartición de sentimientos: 1)


----------



## Wanda_Brown

uso compartido


----------



## piraña utria

Hola a todos:

¿Qué opinan de esta palabra, partiendo por supuesto que no está en los diccionarios?

Quiero con ella significar que inicié, como empleador o patrono obligado a pagar una pensión a un ex trabajador, a "compartir" el pago de esta pensión con el Estado, porque a su vez éste le reconoció una pensión por las cotizaciones al Sistema de Seguridad Social Integral.

¿Podría llamar a esa operación "compartición de la pensión"?


----------



## Diddy

Yo no creo que se pueda usar, podrías utilizar algo como:

repartición/reparto de la pensión;
distribución de la pensión;
división de la pensión;
partición de la pensión;
participación de la pensión.

Saludos,


----------



## piraña utria

Diddy said:


> Yo no creo que se pueda usar, podrías utilizar algo como:
> 
> repartición/reparto de la pensión;
> distribución de la pensión;
> división de la pensión;
> partición de la pensión;
> participación de la pensión.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hola:

Tienes toda la razón. Creo que la palabreja es un error generalizado y que desafortunadamente usan, de hecho, las Altas Cortes de Colombia en sus sentencias.

Voy a suprimirla de mi vocabulario. Me gusta el "reparto del pago de la pensión".

Gracias,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pero si en el lenguaje legal de Colombia compartición esté definida en alguna ley o reglamento, en cuyo caso es válida (en Colombia, claro).


----------



## piraña utria

ToñoTorreón said:


> Pero si en el lenguaje legal de Colombia compartición esté definida en alguna ley o reglamento, en cuyo caso es válida (en Colombia, claro).


 
Hola Toño:

Tienes razón en la apreciación general, pero esto no es el caso por supuesto. Es, definitivamente, un error bastante difundido.

Saludos,


----------



## Schenker

Hola. Quisiera saber si existe esta palabra. Por ejemplo los verbos "dividir", "distribuir", "participar" se pueden _pasar a_ "división", "distribuición", "participación", etc. 
¿Se puede hacer los mismo con "compartir"? Si no se puede, ¿cómo se expresaría entonces? ¿simplemente con "el compartir"?
(En otros idiomas existe el equivalente a "compartición", pero como este foro es Solo Español no puedo ponerlas)

Saludos.


----------



## Xtyan

Me encontré que ya hay un hilo en este foro en el que se pregunta también si hay un sustantivo de compartir. (Soy nuevo, no puedo poner links)

Compartición no existe. Aunque he visto esa palabra en algunas páginas de Internet que hablan del intercambio de información y en una que la emplea en la psicoterapia, me parece que su uso es incorrecto.

Saludos.

EDIT:
Algunas alternativas, según el hilo que encontré:
Compartimento -como un lugar.
División. 
Reparto.
Distribución.
Intercambio.
El compartir -como ya mencionas.
Lo que se comparte.
Uso compartido.

Me inclino más por "el intercambio".


----------



## piraña utria

Schenker said:


> Hola. Quisiera saber si existe esta palabra. Por ejemplo los verbos "dividir", "distribuir", "participar" se pueden _pasar a_ "división", "distribuición", "participación", etc.
> ¿Se puede hacer los mismo con "compartir"? Si no se puede, ¿cómo se expresaría entonces? ¿simplemente con "el compartir"?
> (En otros idiomas existe el equivalente a "compartición", pero como este foro es Solo Español no puedo ponerlas)
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola:

Creo que "comunicar" y "comunicación" (detalla la primera acepción del verbo en el DRAE), te pueden servir.

Hace unos años, la Iglesia Católica en mi país, no sé si a nivel mundial, desarrolló una campaña llamada, creo "Comunicación Cristiana de Bienes" que se ajusta a la idea que tú tienes en mente.

Saludos,


----------



## coquis14

Xtyan said:


> Me encontré que ya hay un hilo en este foro en el que se pregunta también si hay un sustantivo de compartir. (Soy nuevo, no puedo poner links)
> 
> Compartición no existe. Aunque he visto esa palabra en algunas páginas de Internet que hablan del intercambio de información y en una que la emplea en la psicoterapia, me parece que su uso es incorrecto.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> EDIT:
> Algunas alternativas, según el hilo que encontré:
> Compartimento -como un lugar.
> División.
> Reparto.
> Distribución.
> Intercambio.
> El compartir -como ya mencionas.
> Lo que se comparte.
> Uso compartido.
> 
> Me inclino más por "el intercambio".


De acuerdo con* Xtyan *y sus alternativas.Compartición no es correcto.Te pasó el link **** Gracias los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...) de *Piraña *antes mencionado.
Saludos


----------



## Schenker

A mi me surgió esta duda a proposito de un término informático. Lamentablemente el término es en inglés y no puedo escribirlo. Lo que más se le acerca en español es "el compartir".

Gracias a todos por responder.


----------



## Ynez

Lo que en inglés sería "compartición" es en español normalmente "parte" (_esta es tu parte, esta es mi parte_), en economía "acción".

Sobre un lugar, existe la palabra "compartimento":



> * 1.     * m. Cada parte de aquellas en que se ha dividido un espacio, como un edificio, un vagón de viajeros, etc.



Dependiendo del contexto, "el compartir" podría ser correcto. Cuéntanos exactamente qué dice, Schenker, así es imposible saber (o inventarnos si hace falta  ) una palabra.


----------



## Pinairun

Aunque el DRAE no las recoge, el María Moliner sí y dice en su acepción 1ª:

*Compartimento* o *compartimiento*: acción de compartir.

Saludos


----------



## Schenker

Ynez said:


> Dependiendo del contexto, "el compartir" podría ser correcto. Cuéntanos exactamente qué dice, Schenker, así es imposible saber (o inventarnos si hace falta  ) una palabra.


No se permite poner palabras en otros idiomas aquí. Además es de esas palabras en inglés que no tienen traducción exacta, como me he dado cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Estimados foristas:

En vista que ya no hay mensajes nuevos así como elementos adicionales que aportar, este hilo queda cerrado.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus muy apreciadas colaboraciones. Creo que la duda sobre el sustantivo del verbo "compartir" ha quedado más que disipada.

Saludes a todos.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

